# CEM Rewards Program!!



## CEM Store (Oct 2, 2009)

With the unveiling of our new look at CEMproducts, we are also very pleased to announce our brand new CEM Rewards Program!! Available free of charge.

Simply create an account at the store and you???re automatically enrolled. As a Member of the CEM Rewards program, every time you shop you earn points -- points that can be redeemed for discounts on later purchases. Every dollar you spend equals 1 point earned. Redeem those points for discounts on your next order, or keep adding to your point total, and save for a larger discount.

1 dollar = 1 point
250 points = $25 off your order
500 points = $50 off your order
750 points = $75 off your order
1000 points = $100 off you order

There is a discount limit of 100 dollars. Once you have over 1000 points in your account, be sure to redeem those points on your next order.

Be on the lookout for our double and triple point bonuses. CEM Rewards members will have the opportunity to earn double and triple the points on some of your purchases. We will announce these specials here on the board and via our twitter account!

Thank you for all your support through the years, this is our way of giving back to all the customers that have been and will continue to be loyal to CEMproducts.com



***For the month of October, we will add 25 CEM rewards points to your account, just for signing up!!***


----------

